# Phragmipedium Mont Fallu



## smartie2000 (Aug 20, 2010)

The cross is between Phrag Grande and Phrag. longifolium. So that makes it 25% caudatum and 75% longifolium. I don't think I have seen this cross posted on this forum yet.

Interestingly I had this plant for a number of years, it just would not grow big enough. Then suddenly last year it sent out a new growth with huge broad leaves, which grew fast enough to bloom this year. So there is hope for those runts in collections!







Phragmipedium Mont Fallu


----------



## Shiva (Aug 20, 2010)

That's beautiful Fren. I love the spots inside the lip.


----------



## Clark (Aug 20, 2010)

Regal.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 20, 2010)

That's a pretty runt!


----------



## Carper (Aug 20, 2010)

I recently sold one of these as I acquired a larger plant in June which had only flowered on one growth out of 8. There are at least 2 maturing growths which could flower at any time, but the plant had a huge strong root system which I noticed when I potted it on. The couple of new growths have really shot up since I purchased it probably due to the change in feed and conditions when seems to suit it. I think they can be temperamental, but established plants just seem to get on with it. Lets hoping for a show like yours! How many flowers would you expect to be open on a spike?

Gary
UK


----------



## John M (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful colours and form. Covet!


----------



## Jorch (Aug 20, 2010)

It's beautiful! How big is the plant Fren?

I got one labeled as such a few years ago but bloomed out to be a mislabelled plant! :sob: Your picture makes me want to get one


----------



## raymond (Aug 20, 2010)

wow very good picture and flower


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2010)

That's nice! And well-photographed.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 21, 2010)

yes, very good pics of a cool bloom!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh, I'm liking that! Beautiful. :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 21, 2010)

Jorch said:


> It's beautiful! How big is the plant Fren?
> 
> I got one labeled as such a few years ago but bloomed out to be a mislabelled plant! :sob: Your picture makes me want to get one



It's a big plant because it is as big as any larger longifolium hybrid. It is like a larger Phrag. Grande (I know there are Grande with more compact foliage too). Each leaf is more than a foot long and three inches wide.
But big plants seem to mean either bigger blooms or higher bloom count in my experience, so I suppose that is ok.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice clean markings, really like the pouch.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 21, 2010)

Very nice one!


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 21, 2010)

that is a nice one


----------



## Chuck (Aug 21, 2010)

I like that flower a lot. The dorsal sepal is nice, not twisted like many others of it kind.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 21, 2010)

Beautiful Fren! I love your picture too!

Ramon


----------



## toddybear (Aug 21, 2010)

Spectacular flower and stunning photography!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 23, 2010)

:clap::clap::drool::drool: Great job!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 26, 2010)

toddybear said:


> Spectacular flower and stunning photography!


I second this - there's nothing more left to say!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments 

I thought I would update the this thread with a photo of the matured bloom. Blooms of longifolium have petals that are shape shifters. Now the petals are more down-swept and more twisted. The petals are around 19cm long right now.

I am very happy with this plant! The blooms are well spaced, held on a strong stem and nicely shaped.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2010)

It is beautiful, Fren!


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a Mont Fallu in short spike and I was wondering, how many flowers will it typically produce? Is this a phrag that will keep on flowering month after month or will there only be two or more flowers open at the same time and then that will be it? I always thought that Mont Fallu was multi flowering but now I am wondering if it is infact a sequential :/


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 8, 2012)

Superb colour!


----------

